# Critique Bianca please?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey I would like a critique of Bianca's conformation. She is supposed to be a breeding-quality dog (that's what her previous owner bought her as, but she is spayed now due to pyometra.)

Here is her pedigree:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/434715.html 

I would also like to know which photo do you think is the best? Also, would you call her coloring black and red? 


Sorry about the poor posing job here, this is the first time I've taken stacked photos of a GSD so I don't know if I did it right... I think I might have pulled the one leg too far forward? 
She has a lot of 'fringe' (longish fur) on her chest/stomach so her chest seems to be deeper than it actually is and her upper arm looks shorter... I'm not sure how to fix that except by trimming her fur? 
Also she kept wanting to roll in the grass since it was recently cut.








This is what I kept getting when trying to photograph her:












Critique photos:



















































This is an old stacked photo of Bianca which her owner gave me from when Bianca was younger:












This is her kinda sorta stacking herself, but the angle is weird:


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yay - a keefer sister









she's beautiful... indeed black and red... nice ears, feet, head, color. i like her overall topline although her tail set seems low and a bit high in the withers. her chest doesnt appear to be too deep, nor does her upper arm look short (in the first two photos anyway)

the first stacked photo is the best









i'm glad you posted so many photos - its a good example of how an off positioned or poor stack can not do justice to the dog. i'm far from a professional... but i just realized that looking at each photo individually - my critique could very well change.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, she is black and red. She lookes really nice. Do you plan to show her?? Here is a website showing how to stack a german shepherd: http://www.patchworkshepherds.org/id118.html

Its really a good website.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

I have to say, the first one is my favorite.







Not much of an answer to your question, but it sure is cute. She's beautiful by the way.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: WiniIsmylifeYeah, she is black and red. She lookes really nice. Do you plan to show her?? Here is a website showing how to stack a german shepherd: http://www.patchworkshepherds.org/id118.html
> 
> Its really a good website.


Thanks for the website! 
She's spayed so no conformation showing for us...in fact if she wasn't spayed I would never have been able to get her, she was supposed to be a breeding dam but due to pyometra had to be spayed. If not for that she would not have been available for me to adopt her...


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Im no expert but she is very beautiful!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

How to stack your dog, a post by Andrew.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=791103&page=1#Post791103
This is the how to stack that I like.

Hum, picture number 1 certainly shows character.

Over all nice bitch, decent feet, good top line, good eye color, not over done angles. She seems to be a bit eastie-westie (front feet turn out)


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

I think just for critique purposes on a stack, the 4th is the best, tongue out, very nice stack, but you know..that's just what I like the best. I am not an expert in any way on conformation though and can only say WOW, beautiful girl!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Am I the only one that hates the tongue out in pictures? I think it completely ruins the outline.

It's probably best that she wasn't used for breeding, not that she isn't beautiful, but because there are some better bitches in terms of structure.

She has a lovely topline. Her tailset is low (and it should be), but the issue is that her croup is REALLY steep and short.

Color could be better through the saddle (overall breed issue), ears are a bit tall, but that's preference. The set is nice.

She has lovely feet, a little hocky. Nice bone. Steep and short upper arm, straight through the shoulder.

Nice angulation in the rear, good angulation in the pasterns. Not too straight, well angulated without being soft.

I'd like to see a more feminine head and a bit more fill through the cheeks.

Nice dark eye









Pretty girl.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine
> Critique photos:


I like this picture the best although he head is turned to the photographer.
She has a lovely top and underline.
I quite like her


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think she is a nice German showline bitch. I love the first photo. I would not trim her at all. 

I think she is breeding quality save for the spay. If she was not spayed, I think you would want to match her up to a dog that has a good croup/tail set. She definitely has plenty to start with. No dog or bitch is perfect. 

I also like a head that is a little more femine in bitches. 

I like her, she looks like she has lots of personality. Congratulations on acquiring her.


----------

